# Trade/Buy Endlers Livebearers in NYC and its Boroughs



## Rossfett (May 15, 2011)

I'm trying to slim down my Endlers population, a lot. I guess I've done too good of a job. 
Looking to trade or buy, but not willing to ship. So if you live in the city and would like to add some Endlers to your collection let me know! Looking for Mid and low light level plants, community fish on the small side or and Dario Dario.

[URL="http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=23097&cat=500&ppuser=9466"]Gallery


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If you ever decide you will ship let me know. I need some fresh N Class blood in my lines.


----------



## TaraC (Dec 8, 2016)

I know this thread is old, but if you are still selling Endlers, I am looking to buy 3 males for a decorative tank.


----------

